# 6 Week Plan For Unfit Golfers



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

*Correcting Your Stance*

Stance

Stance is the position of your feet as you address the ball. For most golf shots, your feet should be in alignment with the target.

There are three types of stances you can take when addressing the ball. Learning how to use each stance to your advantage can significantly improve your game.

The Square Stance

This is the most common stance, used when you want to fire off a straight shot, often regarded as the basic stance. Perfecting the square stance is crucial to a successful golf game.

With the square stance, your feet are aimed just left of the target so that if you drew a line from just left of the target to the toes of your shoes, all three points would connect.

The Open Stance

The open stance is when your left foot is pulled back (back toward your rear). The rest of your body, including your shoulders, will stay square. This stance is important for certain shots, such as sand play and chipping.

Taking an open stance will cause the ball to fly to the right. If done deliberately, this is called a draw. If done by mistake, it is a slice.

The Closed Stance

A closed stance is when the left foot is moved forward. This position is often the reason for hooking the ball, as it causes an inside to outside swing path.

The Width of Your Stance

The distance between your feet is also important, and often varies between shots. For most golfers, the stance should never be more than shoulder-width, which is the driver stance for most players.

The rule of thumb for foot distance is simple: long clubs=wider stance. Short clubs=narrower stance.

*This is an excerpt from my free Better Golfer report. You can view the whole thing here: Becoming A Better Golfer*


----------

